

T-Mobile: "We Probably Lost All Your Sidekick Data" (Cloud computing fail?) - hachiya
http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/10/t-mobile-we-probably-lost-all-your-sidekick-data/

======
hachiya
Interesting comment here from a purported inside source:
[http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/10/t-mobile-we-probably-
lost...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/10/t-mobile-we-probably-lost-all-
your-sidekick-data/comments/22246699/)

> I've been getting the straight dope from the inside on this. Let me assure

> you, your data IS gone. Currently MS is trying to get the devices to sync
> the

> data they have back to the service as a form of recovery.

> It's not a server failure. They were upgrading their SAN, and they
> outsourced

> it to a Hitachi consulting firm. There was room for a backup of the data on

> the SAN, but they didn't do it (some say they started it but didn't wait for

> it to complete). They upgraded the SAN, screwed it up and lost all the data.

> All the apps in the developer store are gone too.

> This is surely the end of Danger. I only hope it's the end of those involved

> who screwed this up and the MS folks who laid off and drove out anyone at

> Danger who knew what they were doing.

